# strano problema installazione

## gorge91

salve!ho la gentoo 2006.o ma non riesco a installarla, ho provato con lo stage 3 con grp e mi da questo errore:

This is a bad thing. An exception occured outside of the normal install errors. The error was: '[Errno 5] Input/output error'

GLI: September 08 2006 17:24:50 - Traceback (most recent call last):

GLI: September 08 2006 17:24:50 - File "/opt/installer/GLIClientController.py", line 165, in run

    self._install_steps[self._install_step]['function']()

GLI: September 08 2006 17:24:50 - File "/opt/installer/GLIArchitectureTemplate.py", line 539, in install_portage_tree

    GLIUtility.fetch_and_unpack_tarball(portage_tree_snapshot_uri, self._chroot_dir + "/usr/", self._chroot_dir + "/", cc=self._cc)

GLI: September 08 2006 17:24:50 - File "/opt/installer/GLIUtility.py", line 557, in fetch_and_unpack_tarball

    if not get_uri(tarball_uri, temp_directory + "/" + tarball_filename, cc):

GLI: September 08 2006 17:24:50 - File "/opt/installer/GLIUtility.py", line 468, in get_uri

    shutil.copy(r_file, path)

GLI: September 08 2006 17:24:50 - File "/usr/lib/python2.4/shutil.py", line 81, in copy

    copyfile(src, dst)

GLI: September 08 2006 17:24:50 - File "/usr/lib/python2.4/shutil.py", line 49, in copyfile

    copyfileobj(fsrc, fdst)

GLI: September 08 2006 17:24:50 - File "/usr/lib/python2.4/shutil.py", line 22, in copyfileobj

    buf = fsrc.read(length)

GLI: September 08 2006 17:24:50 - IOError: [Errno 5] Input/output error

con lo stage 1 mi da un errore simile...

----------

## Ic3M4n

il GLI è in fase sperimentale. nella 2006.1 sembra funzioni meglio ma alcuni continuano a lamentare problemi, quindi non farei molto affidamento sull'installer grafico. fossi in te farei la classica installazione da linea di comando, da stage3 e lascerei il GLI a quando sarà considerato funzionante al 99% (io credo che in ogni caso continuerò ad installare da terminale.)

----------

## gorge91

ci provo adesso, sono sul livecd, vi faccio sapere in tempo reale

----------

## bandreabis

Non ci fanno una bella figura a rilasciare un'installer che non funziona!

Ma qui è OT!

----------

## Ic3M4n

non è questione di bella figura o brutta figura. è solo che tu a casa tua puoi provarlo quanto vuoi sul tuo hardware, puoi eseguire tutte le prove che vuoi ma gestire tutte le possibili differenze che ci possono essere in un'installazione gentoo non è facile. e poi esiste sempre la regola in primis della programmazione: scrivi il tuo programma, portalo al cliente, la prima cosa che il programma farà sarà crashare su una cosa che non avevi minimamente pensato. 

se così non fosse ed il mondo dell'informatica fosse perfetto non saremmo qui ogni giorno a compilarci dei nuovi pacchetti di versioni successive che risolvono i problemi delle precedenti (ehm, si spera).

----------

## bandreabis

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> non è questione di bella figura o brutta figura. è solo che tu a casa tua puoi provarlo quanto vuoi sul tuo hardware, puoi eseguire tutte le prove che vuoi ma gestire tutte le possibili differenze che ci possono essere in un'installazione gentoo non è facile. e poi esiste sempre la regola in primis della programmazione: scrivi il tuo programma, portalo al cliente, la prima cosa che il programma farà sarà crashare su una cosa che non avevi minimamente pensato. 
> 
> se così non fosse ed il mondo dell'informatica fosse perfetto non saremmo qui ogni giorno a compilarci dei nuovi pacchetti di versioni successive che risolvono i problemi delle precedenti (ehm, si spera).

   :Razz: 

----------

## gorge91

anche se uso l`installatore testuale da un errore...sempre gli qualcosa

----------

## gorge91

adesso mi ha dato un nuovo errore, mi si chiude sulla faccia...

----------

## bandreabis

Domanda stupida, scusami (per la domanda): l'HD è a posto?

A me gli errori I/O hanno sempre significato guai!

Andrea

----------

## gorge91

piu o meno, le altre distro si installano,ma non c`[e un modo di installazione dall init 3?

----------

## Ic3M4n

quando ti ho detto l'installazione da console non intendevo utilizzando il gli testuale. intendevo utilizzando il metodo tradizionale.

in ogni caso: il primo errore non saprei dirti a cosa sia dovuto, però se speri di ottenere aiuto dire:

 *Quote:*   

> adesso mi ha dato un nuovo errore, mi si chiude sulla faccia...

 

non credo serva a molto.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gorge91

come installo con l`altro metodo?

----------

## Ic3M4n

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml se hai un'x86 altrimenti cerca le altre architetture.

----------

## bandreabis

Ma "l'altro metodo" non dovrebbe essere quello grafico?

Detto questo chiedo scusa per aver postato su un argomento che scopro di non conoscere (installazione grafica non grafica). E per aver fatto perdere tempo a gorge91.

Andrea

----------

## Ic3M4n

lui è partito installando tramite il metodo grafico, sperimentale che utilizza GLI ovvero Gentoo Linux Installer. esiste in due varianti, una grafica con le gtk ed una credo basata sulle ncurses comoda per installazioni via rete etc etc. oltre a questo metodo esiste il metodo tradizionale, handbook alla mano dallo scompattamento dello stage in poi. con altro metodo utilizzando lui quello basato sul gli penso si riferisca a quello tradizionale, anche perchè è quello che attualmente viene consigliato.

----------

## gorge91

io posso installare dal terminale mentre parlo con voi vero?

----------

## bandreabis

Capisco! Sì, intendevo che il metodo principale (quello cioè da utilizzare di default) dovrebbe essere quello testuale e di conseguenza l'altro metodo dovrebbe essere quello grafico.   :Razz: 

E volevo dire anche che con questo andare OT sto confondendo gorge91, cosa di cui mi scuso.

Andrea

----------

## Ic3M4n

si, certo. puoi anche utilizzare l'ambiente grafico. la comodità del livecd >=2006.0 è questa. apri un terminale tipo gnome-terminal xterm ed a fianco tieni aperto il browser web  :Wink:  (per gli affezionati del framebuffer, so che esistono lynx links etc però forefox è più comodo.   :Wink:  )

----------

## bandreabis

Io mi sono fatto uno script manuale (copio ed incollo i comandi da un file che mi sono creato) per installare gentoo.  :Very Happy: 

Metodo scuola mariuccia!  :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

io ormai ho la mia versione modificata dell'handbook nella mia testolina.   :Wink: 

----------

## gorge91

mi posteresti lo script, sarebbe molto piu comodo

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

